# Friday pics, (early!)



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

so sue me, I just got off for the next seven days so I decided to start 2 hours early since I am sleeping IN tomorrow! LOL

My gorgeous lovely wife took these first two of our grandkids playing on a vintage pedal tractor that was mine way back when I was there age, for some reason the old fashioned John Deere pedal tractor is more appealing to them than the battery powered four wheelers Santa brought them!

Third pic is something I managed to take this evening after work, wasnt planning on a photo expedition, but I REALLY like this pic, simply called REFLECTIONS!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I forgot how much I enjoy driving in the country in the great state of Texas. These clouds were surreal and kind of looks like the ones at the start of the Simpsons. How everyone else had a great day today.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't have any new pics this week so here's a few from the past weeks.....

One I let walk....










Poser....










The necessities of a successful hunt....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Pics from Cabo. These I took from my cell phone. Have more but need to get them from my camera.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Gun Pron 

Marlin XT 22TR , Nikon Prostaff 3x9x40





































50 yards using CCI AR Tactical .22lr


----------



## JuiceGoose (Oct 4, 2006)

Some Pics I took recently of a duck hunt with some buds. Buddies dog was impressive to say the least. Rest can be seen at www.adamlathropphotography.com/hebertlodge


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Triple outboards*

Triple outboards. :rotfl:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

essayons75 said:


> Triple outboards. :rotfl:


Twin "turbos"! Looks like it needs all the help it can get! I wonder if one is counter rotating?


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Puppy pics*

These are still for sale folks and their mother wants them gone. Quite a handful.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## bevo/fishing/hunting (May 10, 2005)

New cow with bull calf at her side
My wife and boys on the tank. That old boat had been shot up but she jb welded it and made it seaworthy


----------



## Reynolds4 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

This is an awesome game


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

Momma got me a new Bench....
Our next destination.
Got my fingers cross that the 2015 Lincoln is a real thing.


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

This is an old pic, maybe 2005.

Fly fishing the middle Provo river in Utah in the winter.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

dbarham said:


> View attachment 1045097
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


NFIC ! Lol


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Few fish from last week

Decent trout
Red
Few fish

My baby girl this morning getting down on some donuts holes.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

Ghost Pepper BBQ Bacon Ranch burger man was it good!!

mmm Crappie lol


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Couple pics.*

Our son doing a little photo shoot for mommas shop.
The marsh coming alive.


----------



## Mark454 (May 21, 2007)

Pics from New Orleans vacation.


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Few fish from last week
> 
> Decent trout
> Red
> ...


I think theres a swarm of killer lightning bugs approaching you from the rear!!!lol


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

Browning Synergy O/U resurrection. This gun was put in a wet case. It barrels were severely pitted with rust.
Before:








After:

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> Few fish from last week
> 
> Decent trout
> Red
> ...


what's up with the trout picture??? the background looks weird, like someone tried to hide the bank in the background?


----------



## 98113 (Nov 15, 2013)

Spent the night at the marina last night, a little late sunrise
My new deep dropping set-up
My brother with my niece, her first time on the boat this summer, trying to catch "spotties"


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

my oldest turned five yesterday. she is getting big quick, 48inches tall and 66 lbs. well at one point she was small...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Faith is flourishing in College Station


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Mont said:


> Faith is flourishing in College Station


Congrats Mont, you should be proud. I texted my son at Sam yesterday and asked him what he was doing. He said "drinkin a beer"....all I could say was...."that's my boy"....lol......Congrats again, that's a helluva accomplishment.....


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> what's up with the trout picture??? the background looks weird, like someone tried to hide the bank in the background?


Cold front was blowing in


----------



## ctcc (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

aggieanglr said:


> Browning Synergy O/U resurrection. This gun was put in a wet case. It barrels were severely pitted with rust.
> Before:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great EB!! Do I know the DA that put it in a wet case?

I heard you do business with my cousin in Caldwell.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few I took while fishing this week


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

capt.sandbar said:


> Looks great EB!! Do I know the DA that put it in a wet case?
> 
> I heard you do business with my cousin in Caldwell.


Thanks Gary! No, you don't know him and yes I've done several euro mounts for Kevin. Told him it was going to cost him double because he was kin to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Time to eat*

Friday Pizzzza

Feech Tacos

I cook a normal breakfast sometimes - Turkey Bacon

Turkey Gumbooooo

Calabaza yellow Squash Stuffed Cheeken Breast with a Sherry Blank Bean Puree

$4.99 Value Meal Bone in Pork Chop Mango Salsa

A normal dish .. Eggplant Parm - LOL 2 in a week...


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Brete said:


> Congrats Mont, you should be proud. I texted my son at Sam yesterday and asked him what he was doing. He said "drinkin a beer"....all I could say was...."that's my boy"....lol......Congrats again, that's a helluva accomplishment.....


It's true, Apples don't fall to far away from the tree.:cheers:


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Went duck hunting a couple weeks ago with my mom, girlfriend, and a couple friends. Girlfriend is hooked! Time for some real waders!

Had a few Pintails in the area!!

One for the wall.

Beautiful sunrise!


----------



## offshorefanatic (Jan 13, 2011)

My work assistant and little ballerina.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

brete said:


> congrats mont, you should be proud. I texted my son at sam yesterday and asked him what he was doing. He said "drinkin a beer"....all i could say was...."that's my boy"....lol......congrats again, that's a helluva accomplishment.....


go bearkats [email protected]!!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

A few old pics I edited with the aviary app



























My little one getting to grown up














Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

A couple of weeks ago, I got to do a few laps in a Lambo...very cool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texasgirl44 (May 18, 2012)

This is a mount of my first buck I got last year. My fiancee's son buried it in the back yard and for the longest time they told me they couldn't find where it was and I was sooo upset. For Christmas his son and daughter gave me this mount ~ It is definitely one of the best Christmas gifts I've ever gotten!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

*Fishing Lesson to my grandson*

It took a little time but this summer I showed my grandson the art of making the fish appear much larger than it really is in a picture. Exhibit 1, a 20 pound blue gill. I think the boy understood!!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

^^^ thats a big popper too! Lol


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

GSMAN said:


> It took a little time but this summer I showed my grandson the art of making the fish appear much larger than it really is in a picture. Exhibit 1, a 20 pound blue gill. I think the boy understood!!


too funny i caught a 6" bass the other day told my buddy, bet we can make it look at least 5lbs lol


----------



## tentcotter (Oct 23, 2009)

*Bigfoot*

Spotted Bigfoot at GSC


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

POC Troutman said:


> what's up with the trout picture??? the background looks weird, like someone tried to hide the bank in the background?


He only knows how to fish at the jetty


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Few cranes from today.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

Congrats to the Weeks family! Great accomplishment for Faith!


----------

